# furnace



## p2top1 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a 1993 Winnebago Adventurer,P30,34'I can't find the furnace.On the outside it's visible but on the inside it must be under the floor.I believe the manual propane shutoff is closed.There is what looks like a return on the floor under dining booth.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 1, 2005)

furnace

check inside the water connection compartment on the out side.  the lp turn off might be there.  the furnace is probably under the floor....check outside where the exhaust and intake ports are and see if there are two bolts/screws below the compartment and if the compartment is hinged.  If so, that is where you get access to the furnace.  Welcome to the forum and good luck


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2005)

furnace

It isn't likely that it is under the floor, but possible. If you can see the air intake/exhaust the furnace will be exactly inside of that location. The exhaust line is probably just 6" or so long and it is straight and horizontal. The furnace sounds like a Suburban as an Atwood would have an access panel on the outside at the exhaust port that you could open to see the working parts. The furnace will look like a metal box or about 2' square and is probably under or behind something. You won't see anything that looks like the furnace in your house. Very few of them have a shut off for the gas. 

There is a valve at the propane tank and that might be closed. Does the water heater or the stove top work?


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 4, 2005)

furnace

In my old 89 Winnebago Chieftain the Suburban furnace is located in an outside compartment right below the exhaust/intake ports.  The door is hinged and requires that you take out two screws at the underside of the compartment door in order to access the  furnace.  It is located below the floor in the kitchen area (actually below the fridge/bath areas).  My LP shutoff to the furnace is located in the outside water hookup compartment (which I actually think shuts off the lp to the furnace and the stove).  All furnaces require some maintenance during the year, like cleaning.  Let us know what you find out and be careful.


----------



## Gil Math (Dec 4, 2005)

furnace

Don't forget to move that swithch under the thermostat.
Try left and then right!!


----------



## p2top1 (Dec 6, 2005)

furnace

Hello,I located the furnace.It has an outside door which will not open even after the screw is removed.The outside vent for heater are exhausted thru this door.Anyway,I got the heater operating.On the travel trailer we had the furnace was located inside with a panel that when removed,the shutoff was right there.Thanks for your reply!David


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 6, 2005)

furnace

On the outside panel I had to remove the exhaust vent connection in order for the door to open after I took off the two screws at the bottom of the panel door.  This might help if you want to access the actual furnace for cleaning, etc.  Sure glad you got it working.


----------

